

Tech giants to freeze eggs for their female employees - tomwalker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29626291

======
tomwalker
I am not sure about the exact success rates off the top of my head, but if I
remember correctly it is roughly 50% chance per cycle.

Each cycle requires a group of eggs and only a certain percentage survive the
freeze.

